# Good cop, bad cop



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The're no different than all of us but with all the BS speculation on all the "stuff" we see, read and hear on the news I can only say one thing to all the cops out there.
THANK YOU!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> The're no different than all of us but with all the BS speculation on all the "stuff" we see, read and hear on the news I can only say one thing to all the cops out there.
> THANK YOU!


Amen Bob


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The're no different than all of us but with all the BS speculation on all the "stuff" we see, read and hear on the news I can only say one thing to all the cops out there.
> THANK YOU!


Allow me to join in here, Bob!

Mistakes, problems -- yes, LE personnel come from the same pool that other professions do: humans. A limited resource. :lol:

But LE suffers through more armchair quarterbacking than anyone else (except maybe football players), on top of being in such a dangerous and thankless position -- and the information relied on by the critics is some of the most unreliable there is. 

So I'm glad you posted a long-overdue "thank you," Bob.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Agreed, Bob


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

AMEN!!!!

And I say that after getting my car broke into a year ago, cops never found the guy or my car stereo. and I got a ticket yesterday for making a right on red.


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

Police officer is without doubt one of our most difficult professions.

I could never do it. Within six months I would without doubt look 
at some dumb ass punk and think to myself "you do not deserve to
live" and blow him away.

My personal experiences have all been traffic stops. I roll down the
window, put my hands in plain view at the top of the wheel and
say something like "No excuse sir." I get a pretty good percentage
of "OK, I am going to give you a pass this time, be more careful."

Sure I get a ticket every few years, but never one that I did not
deserve.

That said, you are just going to have to cut me some slack. I am from
Illinois where our governors serve two terms, that is, go from the mansion
to jail, do not pass go, do not collect $200.

So I have to say it. There are some bad cops. I mean, when they
run the tape on television of a cop beating the crap out of a 
woman behind the bar, and I mean brutal, because she would not
serve an obviously drunk cop it kind of wears you down.

Sure this guy was an exception. I know that, I worked for Motorola
for some 30 years and my income came in large part from our police
radio and communication business. I was fortunate enough to ride
with cops in places like Chicago, Virginia Beach and San Diego because
there was a philosophy that to design and develop police radio you
needed to know a little bit about what it was on the front line.

So while we need to support our police, we need to remember that
they are human, and that power corrupts, and that a small number
turn out to be bad guys.

Think about this. Cops know where the trouble is likely to be, they
develop a sense of their community. Normally this is a good thing, allows
them to be where they are needed.

But if you put on enough pressure, if the community and the 
higher ranks come down on the guys on the street, they know
how to climb in the squad car and spend eight hours away from the
trouble, and go home.

We have seen that at times in Chicago, the TV and the press gets
on the cops, the mayor goes on TV, the FBI guy they brought in to
be chief instead of someone from within goes on TV with a lot of
community service crap. Guess what ? Arrests go down, crime
stats go up. You do not have to be a rocket scientist to know 
that the guys in the squad cars are basing their actions on self
preservation, driving around for their shift and going home, one
day closer to their pension.

Am I cynical ? Probably.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim , for me I think that's a realistic view to have .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

when you need 'em they're the most welcome sight in the world.

however, in NE, watch out for the red-haired state trooper that runs 20 west of sioux city (he's kinda young, still in that 'i'll change the world' stage), and ANY dakota county deputies. dixon county seems more reasonable, but we're "out there", and we all know each other.

bottom line: refer to my first sentence.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My niece and nephew are both in law enforcement and though they do not serve my community I for am glad that they are on duty.
I know in some communities residents put a blue light bulb in the front door light socket to silently say thank you to the officers that have to work and be away from their families during Christmas.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

terry that's a GREAT idea!! i just do believe my front porch will be blue starting christmas eve.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> when you need 'em they're the most welcome sight in the world.
> 
> however, in NE, watch out for the red-haired state trooper that runs 20 west of sioux city (he's kinda young, still in that 'i'll change the world' stage), and ANY dakota county deputies. dixon county seems more reasonable, but we're "out there", and we all know each other.
> 
> bottom line: refer to my first sentence.



ha ha ha, every department has that one that will write their own mother. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

heck david, i WAVED at him!! then got a speeding ticket (for 3mph over the speed limit, for heaven's sake. seriously.). last time i've EVER waved at LE, and i yell at the kids when they start to get "cute".

redheads...gotta watch 'em.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

David Frost said:


> ha ha ha, every department has that one that will write their own mother.
> 
> DFrost


They're all like that here, wearin leather gloves and wrap around sunglasses handing out speeding tickets.

Someone has to pay for those fashion acessories I suppose.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Whats a ticket??


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Whats a ticket??


A ticket is a small percentage of a larger term commonly referred to as a quota


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Whats a ticket??


Beats me. ha ha People just have to learn to present the right "license". Of course there is always the secret handshake.

I know this state, you write a speeding ticket for 3 over and the judge will embarrass you in open court. Unless of course you mark your ticket A/H, which of course everyone knows means; aggressive and hostile. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

heck i just paid the $35 fine and the $40 court costs, didn't even bother going to court. no point in it.

but i've never waved at a cop since, and haven't gotten a speeding ticket either. which convinces me there's a connection there somewhere..........oh-and i'm NEVER A/H w/cops, so forget that. sweet little ol' me?? uh-uh. never. at least until i'm out of earshot.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

ann schnerre said:


> heck i just paid the $35 fine and the $40 court costs.


That's a bargain! Our cheepest ticket in PA is $109.00

I'm in "Christmas Mode" now... you would have to run over my mother to get paper. It's crazy out tonight... our big mall is open till midnight tonight and tomorrow.. We've had 9 retails in the last 4 hours.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been a cop for 12 years and love my job...

Thanks for the appreciation.


Gary


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to all them out there. No matter what unit they're in or where they're at in the country. Most cops I've met have been some of the nicest people in the world...and the police men...well, some of them are kinda hot. lol lol 

I think that society forgets that policemen/women are people too, not androids or robots. People make mistakes no matter where you work or what you do. That's the way people learn and become better people. Some people never learn, some people take longer to learn and some people learn the first time. 

That said, I only wave at the one I know personally not all of them. 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Allow me to join in here, Bob!
> 
> Mistakes, problems -- yes, LE personnel come from the same pool that other professions do: humans. A limited resource. :lol:
> 
> ...


Me too! Good thread, Bob!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

AHHHHH Yesss, the after they get their ass kicked, KISS ASS thread. Nice one Bob, good to see that PC bullshit is alive and well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AHHHHH Yesss, the after they get their ass kicked, KISS ASS thread. Nice one Bob, good to see that PC bullshit is alive and well.


Haven't had my ass kicked by a cop since I was a kid. I'm just a nice old granpa now. O

Hey! It's Christmas time you crabby ****in humbug! :lol::lol::lol::wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> AHHHHH Yesss, the after they get their ass kicked, KISS ASS thread. Nice one Bob, good to see that PC bullshit is alive and well.


This from the loudest back seat driver second guesser in the whole peanut gallery!l! I think I know what thread you are talking about but I sure didn't see any cop ass get kicked on it! Are you imbibing today???


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thanks, Bob......Merry Christmas to me

Hope you, and yours are safe during these holidays.


Oh...minimum speeding citation here is 159.00 I think. Been a while since someone ran over my foot for me to know the exact cost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW! 159 speed limit!
I doubt our rental car can pull it off but I'll try in June when I'm down there. :lol:;-)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Peter's last ticket was $300.00 not including the cost for the on-line traffic school. I think it was for going 70 in a 55 zone in good ole So Cali.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: This from the loudest back seat driver second guesser in the whole peanut gallery!l

Also the best backseat driver bar none. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------

